# Pentium M 06D8



## nanotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Just came into possession of an old Dell Latitude D610. BIOS tells me the chip is a Pentium M 06D8 but I can't find anything definitive as to whether it's 32 or 64-bit. Does anyone here happen to know? Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 22, 2014)

Pentium M's are all 32-bit (i.e. i386 arch) processors.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, @Beastie. It's awful slow too!


----------

